# Flags on the 48



## Stephen (May 14, 2003)

Any plans for doing the memorial this year, or was that a one-time thing?

-T


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2003)

I've been thinking about this myself. Is anyone else interested?


----------



## Stephen (May 15, 2003)

I am interested... Can even help organize a bit if needed.

How about Flags over the NE100... or perhaps that's a little too ambitious.  :roll: 
-T


----------



## pedxing (May 17, 2003)

I'd almost certaintly be ready to do it again.  I was really glad I did it in 2002.  People were very nice and very apreciative.

I think the flags on the 48 is ambitious enough. It wasn't until very late in the game that people were signed on for every peak.   If you wanted to add something, I'd suggest encouraging people to go to some of the 4k peaks in Maine and Vermont or to post whatever other peaks they are going to.  Listing the 100 might put too much emphasis on the peaks we didn't get (and some of them would be rather unappealing assignments).


----------



## Alpinista (May 18, 2003)

*Flags over the 48*

I'm totally game to do this again. I had a fabulous time "adopting" Lincoln; the weather was perfect, and the other hikers on the trail were very welcoming and curious and respectful.


----------



## SilentCal (May 18, 2003)

I would most certainly be interested in doing it again as well.  I think we should keep it simple and have it only the NH48.  Last year, it came down to the final week before all the summits were spoken for.  Does a tentative date of Saturday September 13th sound okay?   I think last year, we did it on the 14th and got great weather.   Also hoping to finish our 48 on that day as well  :roll:


----------



## MtnMagic (May 21, 2003)

You bet you can count on me! I'll help organize a trip to the top of at least one mountain summit. I'm more than interested, looking forward to it. Let's do it.
---------------------------
Have flag -- will fly!


----------



## SherpaKroto (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm in. Now if I could only send you my pics from last year, I'd not feel guilty! Doing the Wildcats again after over 25 years proved to be a very healing hike - SherpaK
(Note: I can't do the 6th or 13th due to prior commitments)


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 8, 2003)

I too would like to participate again, but like SherpaKroto I have a prior commitment on the 13th.  If it can be worked out I need to pick a summit earlier in the process.  East Osceola was nice, however I want an open summit this year so everyone can see the flag!!


----------



## Al (Jun 10, 2003)

Count us in-  We have plans to be in the area on Sept 13th, and will fly a flag on a summit regardless if anyone else is.  That being said, I'd love to see this event happen again.  This time we will try to meet up with everyone afterwards.


----------



## RichC (Jun 14, 2003)

I'd like to do it again, already have the flag and flagpole. Like everyone else it was a great experience last year and it was great to involve other hikers in the memorial.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 16, 2003)

Well Greg? What do _you_ think? We gonna do this again? I was backup last year, I'd like to be a primary this year.

-T


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2003)

the8re said:
			
		

> Well Greg? What do _you_ think? We gonna do this again? I was backup last year, I'd like to be a primary this year.
> 
> -T


I can certainly contribute in the capacity I did last year (read: host and update the site; support a peak). I'm going to open up the Flags forum to get some more dialogue going and contact the initial organizers of last year's event. Hopefully, this will get the ball rolling. I'm going to lock this thread so any further discussion of the event should occur in the Flags on the 48 forum.

Feel free to continue this discussion *HERE* (oh yeah, and cast a vote too)...


----------

